# Black berry wood and wood chips



## billy b (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi my name is billy and I'm a blackberry farmer from Avondale PA .I am new to this site so don't know how this goes but I have been using blackberry wood for smoking for some time and find its very nice to work with. Don't know if anybody's interested in purchasing the wood in whole plant or chip form I have tons...  Thanks


----------



## rann042 (Nov 8, 2015)

Blackberries in tx are just vines . . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2015)

rann042 said:


> Blackberries in tx are just vines . . .


In my part of PA they are too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've seen old growth get kinda like wood when it gets old & thick.

Bear


----------

